# Truck Help



## jgagnier (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey guys...wondering if you could help me out. I'm just getting started out in my own business. I have a JD 310C backhoe and need to find something to haul it with. I am looking at a 1984 international single axle dump 9.0L diesel with a 12 ft box. It seems to be in good shape, runs excellent. The guy is asking $8500 negotiable. Does this seem to be a good price for this type of truck? Also, like I said, I'm new in this business. What should I be looking for (common problems,etc.) in buying a truck? Thanks for any help from all!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

This is a tough time of the year to get answers. I think if you shop a little harder you can find more truck for that kind of money. Places to look would be http://www.contractorshotline.com or Rock & Dirt.

I believe the 9L IH is a V8, no? If so, I'd stay clear of it, these engines were problem prone. Look for a truck with a variation of the 466 if you want IH.

In general, I'd ask for an engine oil sample for analysis before buying any heavy truck, this will tell you what shape the engine is in. Look carefully at the frame for cracks or prior welding. Check the brake shoes & drums for heat cracks, these will have to be replaced to pass inspection. Check the springs for cracked or missing leaves. I could give you a laundry list, but these are probably most important and could deadline a truck at DOT inspection.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

You can buy these trucks at the state of CT DOT auctions for 2000-5000 depending on mileage and how many/what kinds of plows and sanders come with them. 

For example last August auction 88 Ford 8000 single axle dumps 33,600 GVW with plow and frame typically selling for $2500 drive it home.


----------

